# 100% Whole Wheat Bread



## disco (Dec 8, 2018)

I love bread. It is likely part of why I am the Old FAT Guy. My favourite is whole wheat bread. I normally make my bread with a mixture of white and whole wheat flours because that makes a nice light loaf but still gives me the nice taste of the whole wheat.

Sometimes, I just want the great full taste of 100% Whole Wheat Bread. It is just so rich, almost nutty, in flavour. The problem is it is not possible to get as light a loaf with all whole wheat flour. There is just less gluten and it doesn’t rise as much. This isn’t a bad thing as long as you get a fine, soft, moist texture. The coarser loaf is better with fatty meat sandwiches in my opinion.

Before I get into the recipe, a small lecture. If you make bread, buy a weight scale. It is almost impossible to accurately measure flour in cups or milliliters. It can pack down and different manufactures mill finer or coarser. You will get better bread if you weigh the flour. I have included volume measures but get a scale. So ends the lecture.

You start by mixing the dry ingredients in a large bowl:


425 grams/15 ounces  (815 ml/3 1/2 cups) whole wheat flour
12 ml (2 1/2 tsp) instant yeast
30 ml (2 tbsp) powdered skim milk
6 ml (1 1/4 tsp) salt
If you will be mixing by hand, only put 1/2 the flour in the bowl and reserve 1/2 for later.






Mix the liquid ingredients in a microwave safe container:


150 ml (2/3 cup) water
90 ml (1/3 cup plus 1 tbsp) milk
60 ml (1/4 cup plus 2 tsp) vegetable oil
45 ml (1/4 cup) honey
Heat in 30 second intervals in the microwave until the temperature is between 120-130 F (49-54 C).






It you are mixing with a stand mixer, put a dough hook on the mixer and pour the liquid over the dry ingredients. Mix until the dough just starts to cling to the dough hook.






Continue kneading for 4 minutes. Scrape the bowl down and knead for 3 more minutes. Cover and let rest for 10 minutes.






If you are mixing by hand, pour the liquid ingredients over 1/2 the flour mixed with the other dry ingredients. Mix to a batter. Add the flour a little at a time until it gets too stiff to stir. Turn the dough out onto a floured counter. Knead the dough, adding the remaining flour a little at a time, until all the reserved flour is combined. Knead for 8 minutes more. Cover and let sit for 10 minutes.

Stretch the dough into an 8 inch (20 cm) by 12 inc (30 cm) rectangle. Roll the dough into a log. Pinch the seam to seal. Fold the ends over and pinch to seal.






Put the loaf in a bread pan that has been sprayed with baking spray. Cover it with a towel and let it rise in a warm place until doubled, about 45 minutes.






Heat your oven to 375 F (190 C) and then bake the bread for about 50 minutes to an internal temperature of over 200 F (93 C). Turn the bread from the pan and let it cool on a rack.






I can never resist cutting some slices while the bread is still warm. It doesn’t slice as easily but it is so good!






The Verdict

This is one of my favourite bread loafs. It tastes like a whole wheat bread but has a fine moist texture that makes a great sandwich. However, I often just eat it with butter. It isn’t as light as a white bread but it does have a soft interior.

Be kind to yourself, make some 100% Whole Wheat Bread!

The Old Fat Guy


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 8, 2018)

That looks fantastic . You got a good rise on that . I know it's hard to wait , but if you slice hot the moisture steams out . 
So I've been told . I'll have to try this one . Nice work bud .


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Dec 8, 2018)

Your loaf looks great. I'm a bread maker too.  I make a lot of herb bread (Italian herbs), Ciabatta, and others. It's also something to do while smoking a hunk of meat.


----------



## disco (Dec 8, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> That looks fantastic . You got a good rise on that . I know it's hard to wait , but if you slice hot the moisture steams out .
> So I've been told . I'll have to try this one . Nice work bud .


Thanks. What you have been told is absolutely true. Cutting while warm also affects the grain of the bread. I just have no will power!


----------



## disco (Dec 8, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> Your loaf looks great. I'm a bread maker too.  I make a lot of herb bread (Italian herbs), Ciabatta, and others. It's also something to do while smoking a hunk of meat.


Thanks! I love herb bread, Ciabatta and Focaccia. I never thought of it while smoking, I am too busy keeping hydrated.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm not a baker, but that bread sure looks inviting. Nicely done.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## disco (Dec 8, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm not a baker, but that bread sure looks inviting. Nicely done.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris


Thanks, Chris. Baking has to be easy. I do it.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 8, 2018)

Awesome looking bread.  Adding this one to my "Passing Wind Estates" folder of saved recipes. Thanks!


----------



## disco (Dec 8, 2018)

dward51 said:


> Awesome looking bread.  Adding this one to my "Passing Wind Estates" folder of saved recipes. Thanks!


Thanks! I hope the folder isn't on your desktop!


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 8, 2018)

We should meet up Disco.  I've got smoked butter.

Beautiful loaf, and buttered slice.

Like!!


----------



## disco (Dec 8, 2018)

one eyed jack said:


> We should meet up Disco.  I've got smoked butter.
> 
> Beautiful loaf, and buttered slice.
> 
> Like!!


You're on! Where is half way?


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 8, 2018)

disco said:


> You're on! Where is half way?



Looks to me like half way would be about the Iowa / South Dakota border to, maybe mid Iowa.  I'm on the North Carolina coast.  Probably, neither the bread, nor the butter would last that long a drive.  Great thought, though.  Easier for me to have a try at your bread recipe and I know that it gets cold enough, at your home, to smoke butter.


----------



## kelbro (Dec 8, 2018)

Much to my wife's dismay, I'm making a loaf of this tomorrow! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## disco (Dec 8, 2018)

one eyed jack said:


> Looks to me like half way would be about the Iowa / South Dakota border to, maybe mid Iowa.  I'm on the North Carolina coast.  Probably, neither the bread, nor the butter would last that long a drive.  Great thought, though.  Easier for me to have a try at your bread recipe and I know that it gets cold enough, at your home, to smoke butter.


Too bad! I was looking forward to a road trip!


----------



## disco (Dec 8, 2018)

kelbro said:


> Much to my wife's dismay, I'm making a loaf of this tomorrow! Thanks for the inspiration.


I hope you like it!


----------

